# (MT) Twin Bridges



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

The PRTA trial at Twin Bridges, MT, starts in the morning with the Open (70 entries) and the Qualifying. The Qual is a small field so it should be done in one day. 

Cross your fingers it doesn't rain. There are flood warnings on the news for places all over Montana. 

Helen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck to all. Prayers for no rain or floods.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I gave the Open judges two new Write in the Rain packs plus a template from Lee Houser, have no idea what they have planned but it should be interesting


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Friday morning, hubby called from the trial grounds. Not very good cell reception.

Open had started. Tough first series. A triple. Dogs have to cross a fast moving river 4 times to get the 3 birds. 
1. cross river to get to flyer
2.-3. have to cross river twice to get the short bird
4. have to cross river once to get the long bird.

Some dogs are having trouble per the gallery. Don was over at the Qual running Sally so he did not see the beginning of the Open. Had been at the Open only long enough to watch 2 dogs and neither had been able to do the test.

That's about all I could get out of his scratchy call via cell phone. Not raining but rain expected later today. Flood warnings still in effect at the town of Twin Bridges but not at the trial grounds.

Helen


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Helen,

Any news? How's the Open going? How's the weather? Can you get through?

Hope all is well there at the trial and in town. Thinking of everyone!

Kerry


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Callbacks to land blind. 2,3,4,6,8,9,14,18,19,20,21,25,28,29,30,31,35,36,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,48,49,54,55,57,59,60,62,64,67,68,70. I believe 38 dogs.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Got a scratchy short cell phone call from Hubby at 4:45 p.m. Bad news and good news
Both Saber and Ruby are out of the Open.

Tealcreek's Early Riser (Chris Hatch) got 4th in the Qualifying.
Flyway's Long Tall Sally (Don Graves) got the RJ. 

Sally is running her first Amateur at this trial. So far, she had a good first series and good land blind. Water blind is in the morning.

Then I lost the phone call. Don't know how Riser is doing in the Amateur. Both are pretty young girls and Don said they are higher than kites. 

We are hoping that Riser and Sally make it to the last series of the Amateur. 

FLOODING in Twin Bridges. Don was just getting into town when he called... water was right up to the road and getting on it. Our trailers are parked at the fairgrounds next to the river. Hope they aren't floating. Don, Chris, and other trialers have been out at the trial grounds all day. They may have to move the trailers -- if they can get to them. 

Helen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope they can get the RVs out. Not sure where they can go with them. There is a RV park in Dillon. The field at Bill's is probably flooding as well. Good luck to Don and others.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Just heard Dave Sievert and Thief won the open!! Way to go Dave and Thief!! Qualifies them for the National Open in the fall!!!

Way to go Regards!!

Aaron*


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Any other Open/Am placements?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS to THIEF SIEVERT!!!!

JS


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open placements
1st. Thief. O/H Dave Seivert
2nd. Freddy O/H Barney White
3rd. Chance O/H Larry Calvert
4th. Doc O/H Sherwin Scott
RJ. Rosie O/H Alice WOODYARD
Jams #2,3,6,8,36,37,40,49,60,64

A huge thankyou to the judges, workers, the PRTA & the Totten group for putting on a great trial with not so great conditions


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

I heard Lynn Nelson won the Derby with Tebow and he also placed in the Qual. Congratulations!

--Susan


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Congratulations to Fred and Barney White and their 2nd in the Open!!!!
A great Montana team.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow! Yeah! A Big Congratulations To Barney White & Freddy On Their 2nd In The Open! What A Team!!


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations, to Lynn Nelson winning the Derby with Tebow and also placing in the Qual. Well done!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Way to go Lynn Nelson! Super.

Sarita


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Huge Congratulations to Barney and Fred on the Open second.

Congratulations to Lynn and Tebo on the Derby win! 
Also congratulations to all.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats to Kai and Al Wilson for winning the Am!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

Qual Places

!. Arragon / Sherwin Scott
2. Soupy / Calvert
3. Tebow / Lynn Nelson
4. Riser / Chris Hatch
RJ Sally / Don Graves
Jam Ruger / Calvert
Jam West / Carol Millette

Derby
1. Tebow / Lynn Nelson
2. Rusty / Gunzer
3. Ruby / George Rogers
4. Chase / Calvert
RJ Hawk / Terraciano

On another note Larry Calvert's dog, Skatch, tangled with a porcupine. He's okay but Larry pulled about 100 quills out of him.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Al and Kai on the Am win!
Does anyone know the rest of the Am results?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow! Congrats to Lynn Nelson and Tebow on their Derby win and Qual placement.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, congrats to Lynn and Tebow, Derby 1st and Qual 3d. Very nice weekend!!!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Dave and Glenda on winning the Open with Thief.

Vern & Kathy


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to the Calverts on the various finishes. Hope Skatch is OK.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Some Am results via Vicky McClean:

2nd - Carma and Trudi
4th - John Ronbinson and Alex or Gus
RJ - Vicky and Clipper
JAM - Alice and Rosie 

Great jobs, yall!

Sarita


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Carma and Trudi on your Am 2 and John and Gus or Alexis on the Am 4th.
Also Congrats to Vicky and Clipper and Alice and Rosie. in the Am


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

moonstonelabs said:


> Some Am results via Vicky McClean:
> 
> 2nd - Carma and Trudi
> 4th - John Ronbinson and Alex or Gus
> ...


Nice job, Carma, John, Vicky and Alice!!!!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Carma, John, Alice, and especially Vicki on the good showing in the Am! Vicki's Clipper who got the RJ has only been running field trials for about 2 years and Clipper comes from a show background (Winroc). All the training with Rob E. is really paying off.

--Susie


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Trudi's Am 2nd qualified her for the National Amateur!

Sarita


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats to all! DMA You mentioned you hope Skatch is ok did he get hurt? I hope not and if he did Larry and Anna prayers are sent


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

To all the owners,handlers and long time friends that ran the Open this weekend a great big thank you for making us feel welcome..We hope that you were pleased with the tests that we threw..Thank you to Team Totten, the gunners and bird throwers for helping us complete the Open in Two days under very wet grounds,it gave us a lot to talk about on the trip home..

Open Judges regards



George Wilson - Council Idaho

Clint Mallari M.D. - Eagle Idaho


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> To all the owners,handlers and long time friends that ran the Open this weekend a great big thank you for making us feel welcome..We hope that you were pleased with the tests that we threw..Thank you to Team Totten, the gunners and bird throwers for helping us complete the Open in Two days under very wet grounds,it gave us a lot to talk about on the trip home..
> 
> Open Judges regards
> 
> ...


Thank you guys! That first series was one of the most difficult and fun test I have run. I'm sorry I wasn't able to pass your water blind, but it was a thrill to do well on that first series test. From what I heard you didn't let down after that one either.

John


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

gmhr1 said:


> Congrats to all! DMA You mentioned you hope Skatch is ok did he get hurt? I hope not and if he did Larry and Anna prayers are sent


I emailed Anna and she said that he had a run in with a porcupine Fortunately, none on the head/face - just on the back end. Should be fine!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Poor Skatch!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

WAY TO GO JOHN AND "GUS", Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove. Jam last weekend in a big Open and a 4th in the Am. the next weekend. Keep it up!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> WAY TO GO JOHN AND "GUS", Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove. Jam last weekend in a big Open and a 4th in the Am. the next weekend. Keep it up!



Exellent!!!!! ...  

Judy


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Susan said:


> Vicki's Clipper who got the RJ has only been running field trials for about 2 years and Clipper comes from a show background (Winroc). All the training with Rob E. is really paying off.
> 
> --Susie


 What is this dog's full name? Is he on a website anywhere? Thanks!
Congrats to all!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> What is this dog's full name? Is he on a website anywhere? Thanks!
> Congrats to all!


From the FT catalog:

Winroc The Flying Cloud SH
SR35603201 Lab F 6/2/2006
Sire: Tin Tops Captain Kidd MH
Dam: Winroc Quintessence MH, TDX, MX, MXJ
Owner: Vicky Maclean
I train with this dog and she is a real sweetheart who can do the work.


----------

